
Ask HN: Career at Intersection of Econ/CS? - joeperks
I find economics and computer science more interesting than anything else, but am unsure of how I can turn this into a career. (Currently an Infrastructure Engineer at a startup, enjoying that position very much because of the rate at which I am learning).<p>Does anyone know of projects&#x2F;companies that are seeking people interested in economics and CS, or of people who hold positions where they use knowledge in both of these areas?<p>Does anyone else also enjoy econ and CS above all other subjects? (Like a lot of people on HN, I have a variety of interests, but these two trump them all).
======
jkaykin
What about economics interests you? I absolutely love economics, but deeper
than that, I love understanding why people do things and how the thoughts to
do those things arise. Thus, I have found cognitive science to be a happy
medium between (behavioral) economics and computer science. You could work on
NLP/AI type startups and data analysis. One startup that comes to mind is:
[https://wit.ai/jobs](https://wit.ai/jobs)

~~~
joeperks
Thanks for this! Great comment for sure.

AI is definitely of interest to me, but unfortunately I am unsure why
economics interests me. I would say that it is because I like knowing what
people value, but that is admittedly painting with broad strokes.

------
mousa
That is probably one of the easiest combinations to get a career right now.
Hedge funds, other investment companies, pretty much all the finance industry
is on the hunt for people who know a lot of about computer science and have
interest in economics or finance. Maybe it's just an east coast thing but it
seems like half of job postings for Python are along these lines.

~~~
taprun
I'm honestly not seeing this. Perhaps it's where I live, but I have a double
major in econ/computer science and graduate degrees in each of those fields,
and I've rarely seen any job ads that wanted expertise in both...

~~~
joeperks
I would love to buy you a virtual coffee or month of reddit and chat about
this sometime if you're down.

------
sraquo
Apart from big finance / trading corporations there are quite a few smaller
companies building SaaS software in finance. Also, multiplayer games with
trading.

Personally, I like Economics problems too but chose to focus on software
development a long time ago. The alternative to me at the time was finance
with VBA / MS Access coding sprinkled in. No thanks.

~~~
joeperks
Oh yeah I flinched at the mention of VBA and MS Access.

Thanks for the input!

